# Dating



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I was just thinking how funny it would be to log things here. How crazy would that be?! I'm not serious....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Cloverstone, you are right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I?m learning; sex education thanks to ?Sapphic Erotica.com?? :lol: 
my eyes are really tired now thought, it?s quite over whelming? :shock: :roll: *bless me* 

P.S: I don?t buy it? I kinda ?borrow? it? *nods*


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> So Darren you're "learning"? Huh...I think I'll leave that alone. :wink:


Well I wonder whether you could help me with something: ?why does my hand hurt?? I'm "only" learning...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Can I borrow some one else's hand please? 

Mine's killin!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I never never want to go home because I haven't got one (Smiths)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

... Any... one... ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm only asking for a little "support"...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Gawd... don't know why i bother!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

1 2 3... easy as ABC! YAY!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

blah


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

This one looks like it could be useful :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

A hand which can give a head at the same time?

But it eats fish...  smelly fishy breath


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

OH, just flick it off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Well here's one just in case you change your mind (being female and all :lol: ) :


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

> This thread could easily take a wrong turn,


Guess you were right Ah.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

That picture of your boobs would be funny :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

(Oh... and people... she kinda had her top on... "nothing really exciting")


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

uh


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*miss_starling:* I went back to the "stone age" when I saw that picture... modern life was a thing of the future (common sense and all) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Sorry, I can imagine how confusing this must be.


*Does a barrel roll*


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Right... i'm off to bed... see ya laters  :twisted:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

oops


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

YEAH! "miss_starling" loses 1000 bonus points!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Im always happy to help Rozanne.










Greg.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa, thanks for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Just remember Rozanne if anything goes wrong follow these steps.










Greg :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------

